# Block and Tackle



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Another prop I made for the pirates in my haunt. Its all made from foam.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

That's really foam? Wow, amazing!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome! Looks totally real!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Very very good!


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

That's incredible! What sort of paints did you use?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You ROCK, play!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You're becoming the King of foam playfx, or should we make that Pirate King?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Soopah kewl!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice, though I would expect nothing less.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW!, Is your barrel solid foam?,......also, are you using pink foam insulation or styro-foam.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for lookin, 

Everythings made from styro-foam, I can't get the pink stuff here, lowes won't carry it and home depot closed its doors. so its all curby finds.

The paint is a latex base and i went over that with acrylic craft paints.

playfx
aka mark


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, really realistic, nice work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Arghhh! What a great prop.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

That has got the most realistic rope I have ever seen! How in the heck did you carve that out of styrofoam?

Just kidding - that stuff looks awesome! I'm assuming you're doing a pirate or bayou theme?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

As everyone else has said - very realistic! Great paint job. If you hadn't told us they were foam I'd totally believe they were wood. Did you make the barrel as well?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Well done, play....sure looks real to me.


----------

